# Barking at EVERYONE!



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

My puppy finished her shots about 3 weeks ago and for the last 2 weeks we have been going for little walks outside everyday. She is doing great on the leash, but I live in an apartment complex and there are people coming and going all over. Bella feels she has to have a barking fit when she sees each person. It is kinda embarassing and I can't get her to stop. This makes our walks stressful and not too fun. I'm hoping that she will get used to it and stop. Did anyone else experience this when they started walking? (I tried to spray her w/ a bottle but she just barks more b/c she likes it)

Thanks for your help!!
Nicolle


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I hope you're right DMZ dogs because I'm so annoyed my babies' excessive barking.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi went through this stage too. She started around 4 1/2 months old. I would just reassure her that it was okay. She is know 9 months old and it has gotten better. But she wil still bark at things, especially if she has never seen it before. I've discovered if I take her over to what she is barking at that tell her it is ok and let her sniff it she is fine and will not bark at it again. Most of the time I have to pick her up to do this because she does NOT want to go over.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

when we first moved into our house, we finally had windows(we lived in a townhome before) and the dogs would go crazy!! barking at people, leaves, birds, dogs...anything. we just told them to be quiet and tried to get their attention away from the windows. gruffi is actually good about it---he will just sit by the window and wag his tail now. another really good thing---take them out for REALLY REALLY long walks. it gets them tired so that they dont go near the window. :lol:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nicolle916_@Nov 3 2004, 07:32 PM
> *My puppy finished her shots about 3 weeks ago and for the last 2 weeks we have been going for little walks outside everyday.  She is doing great on the leash, but I live in an apartment complex and there are people coming and going all over.  Bella feels she has to have a barking fit when she sees each person.  It is kinda embarassing and I can't get her to stop.  This makes our walks stressful and not too fun.  I'm hoping that she will get used to it and stop.  Did anyone else experience this when they started walking?  (I tried to spray her w/ a bottle but she just barks more b/c she likes it)
> 
> Thanks for your help!!
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I tried the same things... but i didnt realize that it DID start when I started walking him every once and while... ummm.... I dunno what to do.. <_<


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DMZ dogs_@Nov 3 2004, 07:36 PM
> *I've read that just like human babies, puppies can go through a stranger danger phase.  The book said not to punish them for it, or they will associate seeing another person with getting punished and might bark even more to try to make the person go away.  Obviously you don't want to encourage it.    According to the book, it's best to just ignore it the best you can.  They said to say out loud (so the other people can hear), "What's the matter?  It's just a person.  You've seen people hundreds of times before.  Don't be so silly." or something like that.  And continue walking.
> 
> Cookie went through a phase where she'd pick someone and just go mad barking at them.  Usually, the person was across the street.  She must have grown out of it rather quickly as we don't have this problem anymore.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


DMZ
Maxi did that too he would be so gentle and sweet to people when they went to pet him but on occassion he would freak out on a random person and i felt like he knew something or sensed something weird because usually maxi is so freindly


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

Macy does the same thing we recently started walking on the leash and when we come in contact with somebody she just goes nuts. She starts to bark really loud and starts jumping all over the place. It's really embarassing


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DMZ dogs_@Nov 3 2004, 08:36 PM
> *I've read that just like human babies, puppies can go through a stranger danger phase.  The book said not to punish them for it, or they will associate seeing another person with getting punished and might bark even more to try to make the person go away.  Obviously you don't want to encourage it.    According to the book, it's best to just ignore it the best you can.  They said to say out loud (so the other people can hear), "What's the matter?  It's just a person.  You've seen people hundreds of times before.  Don't be so silly." or something like that.  And continue walking.
> 
> Cookie went through a phase where she'd pick someone and just go mad barking at them.  Usually, the person was across the street.  She must have grown out of it rather quickly as we don't have this problem anymore.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the tip. I'm going to start saying this because at least that will make me feel better







The thing is once they come over and pet her (some do, others don't) she quiets down. I wonder if it is just her way of getting attention and I should not let anyone pet her because it is rewarding this behavior??? I'll ask my trainer next week and maybe she has suggestions. She told me to bring a can w/ pennies in it to keep Bella from eating leaves and acorns (crazy, I know!) because the noise the can makes will startle her and make her stop. I haven't tried it yet but I'm hoping it will help with the barking too. I'll let you know.


----------

